# tiny floating plants @ High Park



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

So I was taking a walk in high Park at lunch yesterday, and noticed tiny floating plants similar to (if not are) duckweed. Does anyone know exactly what plant it is? Is it useable in the aquarium?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Pictures would help to identify the plant. Did you take any pics?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

nopers, no pics. would have if I had a camera. I guess I was trying to see if a local who visits the park would know.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess it's a duckweed.
There are several species of it. You might see a small-leaves one.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

cool, thanks igor!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plant*

i saw some in a marsh at the zoo last week , the lady i asked told me it was duckweed as well . 
tom


----------

